# Warrn Winch



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a Warn RT15 winch on here?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have any specific questions about the winch?


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

I was wondering how well itll hold up for plowing and wondering id have to get a roller fairlead because it comes with a hawse


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a XT15 on my rancher which is the same excpet for Rope and Roller Fairlead.

Been a great winch so far. 
only had it for 1 year though.

I have a A2000 Warn on my Foreman and that winch has been abuse alot and has held up well.

just my thoughts.

Warn's are Pricey but they seem to last. 
though others will say you can get the same performance for less $$$$.

just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

im putting it on my rancher ive heard some say that on the rancher ur unable to use the free spool that true?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you will need a roller fairlead as the Hause will chew your cable up in no time at all. The Hawse is good for a guide way if you pulling 95% of the time straight out in front of the quad. Since you want to up/down the plow you need the roller's in order to keep the cable from fraying/breaking even with the roller the cable will eventully fray and break but not as fast as with just the hause.

you can use the free spool function its just you have to be able to reach up to where the winch is located to relase the free spool lever. 

sublime out.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay thnx sub im ordering it from rocky mountain atv this week any suggestions for mounting plates


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out Gander Mountain. I read somewhere recently that they had good deals on Warn.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

rocky mountain its 350 for the winch mount and fairlead


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what year ATV? if I was you I'd go through www.highlifter.com or www.hondaforeman.com and due some seache's as you find alot of information there as to what mounting plates are the best for your ATV and year. I know for my Rancher which is an 02 the mounting plate I got sticks the Roller Fairlead out father than I wanted and has it tilted down at a slight angle.

I dont remember the mounting bracket brand though. 
It's on my to due list to move the roller fair lead to a better location and have that mounted up above my tow bar. but for now it works where its at.

here a Pic not a great pic but only on I have with the winch on.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

see mines an 08


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so I can't help on which mounting bracket is the best, but I know there's topics about this at highlifter.com or hondaforeman.com is where I go when I have a Honda ATV question.

good luck.
and I dont see, but I read what your wrote. LOL 

ok sorry just having some fun

sublime out.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

haha ya i think im gonna go with the winch and and mount and fairlead from rocky mountain and have u had to use your winch to get unstuck?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a 1500# winch on my Rancher. It did ok when stuck. A snatch block makes a big difference though.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;992167 said:


> I had a 1500# winch on my Rancher. It did ok when stuck. A snatch block makes a big difference though.



We run a Warnout 3000 and a Viper 3000 and cannot tell the differance between the two. Viper being 1/3 the price of the Warnout.:waving::waving:


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't have one but two of my friends do. Both have worked well over the two or three years they have had them with the exception of one broke the housing on the planetary end. It cracked around the free float pin due to my friend constantly bottoming out the plow which caused extra stress on the pin and housing. Basically from what I saw when I changed it out for him is it was his fault, not the winches but be aware of it.

For my tastes though, the 1500 # winches are too slow. I use the 2500# which is fine.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

word to the wise, you may only think ya need a little winch, but i can tell yeah having a 3000# winch go big or dont get stuck lol,

mud has an excellent sucking feature in it , my old winch didn't want any part of getting unstuck, annnnnnhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,


----------

